# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mardheniet Prindër-femijë

## bjondina

Mardheniet brenda nje familje?

Thuhet se ne familje raportet nene-bij dhe babe-bir lidhur me komunikimin mes tyre per probleme te ndryshme jane me te zakonshme.Por a eshte e vertete kjo? Do doja mendimin tuaj mbi kete problem ndoshta dhe nga vete eksperienca juaj d.m.th me ke jeni ndjere me te lirshem per te biseduar per probleme te ndryshme dhe pse?

----------


## Estella

Une prinderit e mi i kam konsideruar njesoj. Flas lirisht si me babin edhe me mamin po ndonje ndryshim, biles babi eshte me shakator dhe si me te qeshur ja them ndonje gje, dhe e kaloj rradhen.

----------


## Letersia 76

Une flas shume hapur me prinerit e mi sikur te jene shoket a shoqet e mia....
Nuk ka asnje ndryshim per mua .....
shendet!

----------


## DINA

Une ne fakt jam me e lidhur me mamane.E konsideroj si shoqe dhe mund te flas me te lirshem per cdo problem qe te kem dhe ajo gjithmone eshte e gatshme te me ndihmoje.

----------


## bjondina

Me vjen mire qe ju keni pasur afrimitet qofte me njerin apo me tjetrin. Une per vete kam qene tip i mbyllyr nuk i hapesha shume njeriu per problemet e mia por i zgjidhja vete.

----------


## s0ni

Edhe une si DINA flas me shume me mamin sepse e ndiej veten me te lidhur me te dhe shumicen e mendimeve i kemi njesoj.

----------


## BlondiE_18

mardheniet midis meje dhe mamit vecanerisht jan e me te aferta se me nje shoqe...ajo di gjithcka per mua...kurse me babin eshte ndryshe sepse vet mentaliteti shqiptar te ben ndihesh me e ndrojtur ndaj tij...

----------


## Steve

kurse un i du fort se i kam si shok te dy...gjej gjithmon gjuhen e perbashket....

----------


## Florida Piku

I lexova te gjitha shkrimet mbi kete teme dhe per nje moment me erdh keq per veten....sepse un nuk kam pasur kete lloj lidhje me prinderit e mi. Kjo jo per fajin tim apo te prinderve te mi po per kohen e papershtatshme ne te cilen kam kaluar un adolishencen. Ka qene ne kohen e enverit dhe prinderit e mi vinin te lodhur e te rraskapitur nga puna me turne dhe nga jeta e veshtire e asaj kohe. Tani qe jam bere vet prind e kuptoj sa shume me kane munguar ata ,sa shume nevoj kisha per ta ... Mundohem me vajzat e mia qe te mos krijoj kete boshllek qe kam pasur une dhe them se deri me sot ja kam arritur megjithese ato jane akoma te vogla

----------


## Reina

Nuk flas dot  hapur me prinderit e mi, po ama kam nje lidhje shume te mire me te dy, mund ta ekzagjirojn ndonjehere me fanatizmin e tyre po ama i preferoj sic jan.

----------


## FierAkja143

> *Mardheniet brenda nje familje?
> 
> Thuhet se ne familje raportet nene-bij dhe babe-bir lidhur me komunikimin mes tyre per probleme te ndryshme jane me te zakonshme.Por a eshte e vertete kjo?*



Nuk besoj se eshte e vertet kjo.  Une i dua te 2 prinderit por jam pak me e lidhur me babin edhe vellai im me mamin...nuk e di pse por i kame ven re qe kur isha e vogel, kaloj shum koh duke biseduar me babain dhe me pelqejne shum keshillat e tij.  Kemi nje lidhje me serioze kurse me mamin eshte ndryshe ate ok e kame si shoqe edhe tani qe jame ne moshe pak me te madhe kaloj shum koh dhe me ate sepse jane ca muhabete qe nuk behen me babin.
Si u tha dhe me lart edhe te mit e ekzagjirojne pak me fanatizmin, eshte gje e keqe kur prindi nuk harin te kuptoj qe ritemi edhe qe nuk ndodhemi ne kohen qe ishin ata kur ishin te rinj, por prap ok i kuptoj dhe i respektoj.


Alda.

----------


## mykonian_1

Èá ìðïñïõóá êáé åãù íá ìðù óôç óåëéäá óïõ?

----------


## Korcarja_Capkene

> _Postuar m?par?nga Reina_ 
> *Nuk flas dot  hapur me prinderit e mi, po ama kam nje lidhje shume te mire me te dy, mund ta ekzagjirojn ndonjehere me fanatizmin e tyre po ama i preferoj sic jan.*


Tamam si mua ti edhe une nuk u hapem dot atyre por sidoqofte nese jam ne ndonje situate te veshtire ata do ndodhen aty  per te me ndihmuar.

----------


## Julius

Une gjithmone kam qene i sinqerte me prinderit e mi . Keshtu deri ne moshen 15-16 vjec dinin gjithcka per mua, kjo gje me ndihmoi te sillesha me te njejten menyre me njerezit rreth e rrotull pra gjithmone te isha i sinqerte me te gjithe. Fale sjelljes se prinderve ndaj meje (asnjehre nuk me kane qortuar rende c'fare do gabimi te beja) nuk ndihesha i ndrydhur nga ata por bisedonim sikur te ishim shoke.Tani ketu e tre vjet ndjeva nevojen te perballoja vete tallazet e atij deti qe quhet jete dhe te caj vete perpara per hir te nje te ardhme me te mire por keshillat e tyre i kam gjithmone ne vesh dhe me ndihmojne te perballoj situatat e veshtira.

----------


## marsela

_Hmm me duket teme gjithnje aktuale kjo e mardhenieve prinder-femije.
Une ne pergjithsi jam e sinqerte me prindrit dhe flas e diskutoj per shume gjera, ma degjojn mendimin..por kur vjen puna tek lidhjet me djemte(s'flas per shoket e,per ato qe i njohin dhe ato prej vitesh,per te tjeret, kuptohet) me habisin fare..dhe nuk e kuptoj sesi mendojn se mund te jene te dobishem per femijen kur mbajne ate qendrim.Si presin qe femija tu flase hapur e kerkoj mendimin ne te tilla ceshtje. Tani e di qe nuk jane te gjithe prindrit kshu, po qe edhe si te mite, madje ca me konservatore, ka shume eshte fakt.
Me habit fakti se per shume gjera jane tolerante,s2para perzihen ne veshje, as mua as motrat s'na kane penguar asnjeher per party e ekskursione..Pranojne psh. qe une te jetoj jasht, fare e pavarur, ama nese degjojne fjalen "i dashur" i shkon tensioni 15..Le me pastaj te te gjejne ndonje "gjurme".Une e kalova ate moshen delikate,( sic quhet) e akoma u pelqen te me ken ne kontroll e vendosin per mua..po kur mendoj motrat qe jane me te vogla them si mund ti ndihmosh e presesh tu gjendesh kur ato do kene gjithmone "frike" te thone kam nje te dashur.
Kjo teme eshte ca me e gjere, mund te trajtohet nen shume tituj te tjere po ajo qe me interson te dija nese do te shkruani eshte a mund te krijosh mardhenie te mira prinder-femije duke vene "pengesa" qe ne fillim..Po dhe nese s'do ishte kjo lloj,kerkese llogarie po i themi a do ta kishte ndonje dem per femijen?(duke pasur parasysh qe femija esht i degjuar)_

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Jam dakort me Marselen  :buzeqeshje: 
Per vete, nese kam nje problem nuk do hezitoj tia them mamit apo babit. Por sic tha Marsi, s'mund ti them gjithecka, sidomos per djemt ...sic do prinder do fillojn te shqetesohen, te me pyesin ore minute etje...dhe ne fakt vete sduan qe une ti them me ke flas, opo te ze ne goje ndonje djal...pra nuk i hapem fare, gjithashtu per shoqet, thjesht mendoj se s'do ju interesojn, pasi nuk me pyesin kurre nese kam shoqeri me ndonje djal, apo nese i flas ndonje djal...ose kush me ngacmon (vec babi qe me pyet kot duke bere " shaka"). Prandaj qe te dy, i hapem per gjera te tjera...

----------


## football

Po une si t'ja bej, qe kam dy femije shume te mire, me duan e i dua me respektojne dhe i respektoj.  Por nuk me thone asnje fjale per jeten e tyre????????? dhe une kam filluar te flas me muret!!!!!!!!

----------


## Foleja_

*Si te beheni prind i mire*

Nuk ekziston doracak magjik i cili do t'i drejtoj&#235; prind&#235;rit si t&#235; b&#235;hen prind&#235;r t&#235; mir&#235;. Ngritja e f&#235;mij&#235;s paraqet p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si t&#235; madhe, t&#235; cil&#235;n zakonisht e pranojm&#235; si dhurat&#235; dhe p&#235;r t&#235; nuk ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r trajnim. Shumica e prind&#235;rve m&#235;sojn&#235; ,,n&#235; prej” sikurse q&#235; vijn&#235; problemet, n&#235;ajon ndikimin e m&#235;nyr&#235;s n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n ata kan&#235; qen&#235; t&#235; kultivuara ose duke u udh&#235;hequr nga q&#235; e kan&#235; par&#235; ose e kan&#235; lexuar. Prind&#235;rit mund t&#235; ken&#235; stil t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m, por caku i tyre &#235;sht&#235; i p&#235;rbashk&#235;t. T&#235; gjith&#235; prind&#235;rit duan f&#235;mij&#235;t e tyre t&#235; rriten t&#235; sh&#235;ndetsh&#235;m, t&#235; g&#235;zuar, mir&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rshtatur, t&#235; suksessh&#235;m, dhe n&#235; persona t&#235; rritur t&#235; p&#235;rgjegjsh&#235;m t&#235; cil&#235;t do t&#235; mund t'i respektojn&#235; ndjenjat e huaja, do t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; aft&#235; t&#235; bashk&#235;punojn&#235; me t&#235; tjer&#235;t dhe me sukses t&#235; ballafaqohet me v&#235;shtir&#235;sit&#235; e jet&#235;s. Jasht&#235;zakonisht &#235;sht&#235; i r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m t&#235; motivuarit e prind&#235;rve.A duan ata me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; b&#235;hen prind&#235;r ose ndjehen t&#235; pa p&#235;rgatitur dhe t&#235; frik&#235;suar. Mund t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; dobishme k&#235;shillat q&#235; vijojn&#235;: 

Duhet t&#235; jeni t&#235; p&#235;rgatitur p&#235;r at&#235; se si prind do t&#235; p&#235;rjetoni ndjenja t&#235; ndryshme. Do t&#235; ket&#235; periudha kur do t&#235; ndjeni dashuri, g&#235;zim dhe krenari, por gjithashtu edhe me emocione negative sikurse t&#235; hidh&#235;ruarit, frika, dhe d&#235;shprimi. Emocionet e k&#235;tilla mund t&#235; shkaktojn&#235; ndjenj&#235; t&#235; fajit ose t&#235; mendoni se nuk jeni prind&#235;r i mir&#235;. 
&#203;sht&#235; me r&#235;nd&#235;si t&#235; kuptoni se nuk pritet t&#235; jeni i pa gabuesh&#235;m dhe se secili (bile edhe prind&#235;rit) ndonj&#235;her&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; gabime. Gabimet jan&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme vet&#235;m n&#235;se i p&#235;rs&#235;risim. Mos humbni koh&#235; dhe energji me at&#235; q&#235; do t&#235; ndjeheni fajtor – nd&#235;rrojeni at&#235; q&#235; nuk &#235;sht&#235; e mir&#235;. 
Informohuni p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; nuk e njihni. Lexoni let&#235;rsi p&#235;r rritjen dhe zhvillimin e f&#235;mij&#235;ve, ashtu q&#235; do t&#235; dini se &#231;far&#235; t&#235; pritni. 
Keni vet&#235;besim. Nd&#235;gjoni mendimet e t&#235; tjer&#235;ve (k&#235;shtu n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; m&#235;sohet), por b&#235;ni ashtu si ndjeni se &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; drejt&#235; p&#235;r juve dhe f&#235;mij&#235;n tuaj. Besoni n&#235; fuqin&#235; personale t&#235; gjykimit. 
Kur flisni me shok&#235;t rreth prind&#235;ris&#235;, mos u ankoni ose mos u b&#235;ni qyqan, sepse ajo nuk do ti ndryshoj&#235; pun&#235;t – mundohuni q&#235; ta ndryshoni qasjen. 
Mos pritni shum&#235;, nga vet&#235;vetja dhe t&#235; tjer&#235;t. Vler&#235;sojeni vet&#235;veten p&#235;r pun&#235; t&#235; vogla. Ju b&#235;ni pun&#235; jasht&#235;zakonisht t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme – rrisni f&#235;mij&#235;. Mos u t&#235;rhiqni n&#235;se gaboni (gabimet jan&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; m&#235;suar m&#235; mir&#235;, e jo q&#235; t&#235; ndjeheni m&#235; keq). Tentoni q&#235; t&#235; parashihni si do t&#235; zhvillohen pun&#235;t. 
Pranoni ndjenjat personale. Kuptoni se ndjenjat e p&#235;rziera jan&#235; paraqitje normale. N&#235; koh&#235;n e ndryshimeve ose streseve, ndoshta do t&#235; ndjeheni t&#235; pa fat ose fajtor&#235;. Ndihmoni vet&#235;vetes ashtu q&#235; do t&#235; bisedoni me partnerin, me miqt&#235;, me an&#235;tar&#235;t e familjes ose me ndonj&#235; tjet&#235;r, i cili nuk &#235;sht&#235; i p&#235;rfshir&#235; n&#235; emocion. 
Shp&#235;rblejeni vet&#235;vet&#235;n. B&#235;ni bile nj&#235; pun&#235; gjat&#235; dit&#235;s e cila ju ndihmon juve, q&#235; t&#235; ndjeheni bukur. K&#235;rkoni ndok&#235;nd t&#235; ju ndihmoj&#235; ashtu q&#235; t&#235; keni koh&#235; t&#235; b&#235;ni di&#231;ka n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n mund t&#235; jetoni – p&#235;r shembull t&#235; laheni, t&#235; lexoni gazeta, t&#235; luani futboll, t&#235; sh&#235;titni, t&#235; bisedoni me shoqen/shokun.Punoni n&#235; vlerat e juaja personale. N&#235;se vlerat tuaja dhe besimet jan&#235; t&#235; qarta, kjo &#235;sht&#235; baz&#235; e mir&#235; p&#235;r edukimin e f&#235;mij&#235;ve. Tentoni q&#235; vlerat familjare t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;ta me partnerin tuaj, bile edhe n&#235;se dalloheni n&#235; mendime. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; do ta tejkaloni hutin&#235; e pad&#235;shiruar te f&#235;mij&#235;t. N&#235;se ju dhe partneri i juaj dalloheni, mundohuni q&#235; t&#235; mos kritikoheni mes veti. 
Siguroni p&#235;rkrahje. N&#235;se nuk ka se kush t&#235; ju ndihmoj&#235;, prind&#235;ria mund t&#235; jet&#235; me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; e v&#235;shtir&#235;. N&#235;se ndjeheni i vetmuar e nuk keni p&#235;rkrahje nga familja, gjeni shok/shoqe me t&#235; cil&#235;n do ti ndani dertet. Mos u frik&#235;soni t&#235; k&#235;rkoni ndihm&#235; – kjo nuk &#235;sht&#235; shenj&#235; e mos suksesit. 
Prind&#235;ria &#235;sht&#235; posa&#231;&#235;risht e v&#235;shtir&#235; n&#235; kushte kur ka probleme, p&#235;r shembull dhuna n&#235; familje, probleme me t&#235; holla, probleme sh&#235;ndet&#235;sore dhe t&#235; tjera. Mundohuni ti zgjidhni problemet, n&#235;se ndjeni se nuk mundeni, k&#235;rkoni ndihm&#235; profesionale. 
Kujdesuni p&#235;r raportet e juaja me partnerin ose / shok&#235;t. M&#235; e mira q&#235; mund t&#235; b&#235;ni p&#235;r f&#235;min&#235; tuaj &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; t&#235; kujdeseni p&#235;r nevojat personale p&#235;r p&#235;rkrahjen dhe dashurin&#235;. Sigurisht se raporti m&#235; i af&#235;rt do t&#235; jet&#235; me partnerin tuaj, por mundet edhe me ndonj&#235; mik special / mike.Gjeni koh&#235; p&#235;r relacionet tuaja p&#235;r t&#235; rriturit, t&#235; jeni s&#235; bashku, t&#235; jetoni n&#235; pun&#235;t e p&#235;rbashk&#235;ta, t&#235; flisni p&#235;r at&#235; se &#231;far&#235; ka ndodhur gjat&#235; dit&#235;s, ti ndani idet&#235; dhe ndjenjat ose vet&#235;m t&#235; relaksoheni. Duke punuar p&#235;r vete, ju n&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; punoni n&#235; interes t&#235; f&#235;mij&#235;ve tuaj, t&#235; cil&#235;t n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; m&#235;sojn&#235; m&#235; mir&#235; p&#235;r marr&#235;dh&#235;niet nd&#235;rnjer&#235;zore. 
Ballafaqimi me hidh&#235;rim. Shpesh prind&#235;rit ballafaqohen me sukses me k&#235;t&#235; ndjenj&#235;, por ndonj&#235;her&#235; mund t&#235; ndodh&#235; t&#235; dalin nga kontrolli. 
Hidh&#235;rimi &#231;doher&#235; &#235;sht&#235; i p&#235;rzier me ndjenja tjera sikurse ndjenja e faj&#235;sis&#235;, frustrimit, vuajtja, ndjenja se nuk jeni t&#235; dashur ose jeni t&#235; shfryt&#235;zuar. 
Mundohuni t&#235; ballafaqoheni me at&#235; q&#235; e ka shkaktuar ndjenj&#235;n e till&#235;. N&#235;se e ndjeni se po e humbisni kontrollin, ndaloni pak, dilni jasht&#235;, sh&#235;titni. Kini kujdes, n&#235;se ju ka ndodhur n&#235; momente kur e keni humbur kontrollin e keni l&#235;nduar f&#235;min&#235; tuaj ose keni qen&#235; dhunues ndaj ndonj&#235; tjetri n&#235; familje, k&#235;rkoni ndihm&#235; prof&#235;sionale. 

Botim ne  :Shendeti femijeror

----------


## susglob

> ....????????? dhe une kam filluar te flas me muret!!!!!!!!


LOL po mire nuk ke grua??? Flit me gruan.  Femijet po u rriten aha harroje ste flasin shume.  
Edhe kam vene re qe femijet dhe prinderit shqiptar nuk flasin ne pergjithesi per jeten personale/sexuale me njeri tjetrin.  Ashtu ka qene edukata ne shqiperi ashtu jemi rritur.   Keteja eshte me ndrryshe dhe ne Greqi kur kam qene une me ndrryshe flisnin me njeri tjetrin.  

Te rrojne qe te dy.  Sa vjec jane???

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Una me plakun zihem kush i ze dashnoren njoni tjetrit :PPP

E kom Si shok  :ngerdheshje:

----------

